# Total HDTV Newb Questions



## Teknic (Jun 8, 2004)

I finally stepped into the 21 centry and bought myself an HDTV with a built in ATSC tuner. I have no idea how to fully utilize this unit. I have a 301 and a 501. The 501 is currently installed on my HDTV. Because it has a built in tuner, will I be able to watch HDTV with my 501 or do I still need an 811 or 6000? What's the advantage of having a TV that has a built in HDTV tuner or one that is just HDTV ready?

I would like to watch some HDTV but I'm totally lost.

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

You will need an OTA antenna to view HD. Neither the 301 nor the 501 will receive HD broadcasts.

If your local stations don't broadcast in HD, the built in tuner will be of no help, so you will need an 811 to get Satellite HD broadcasts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Teknic (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks. What type of OTA antenna do you recommend? Also, is there an easy way to find out if there is a local HD broadcast? I'm in Federal Way, WA.


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

antennaweb.org can tell u which stations are broadcasting a digital signal, how far away they are, and the size of the antenna you will need. I did a search of zip code 98063 and most of the digital stations are in the "violet" zone which means you need the biggest antenna you can get and you might need an amp. I would ask someone who live near you with a HDTV if they are able to get the channels before getting an antenna. With HD reception it is either you get it or you cant at all. There is nothing really inbetween like with analog where you could get a fuzzy picture. Sometimes if there is an inconsistant signal it pixilates.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Teknic,

The Seattle network stations all transmit in HDTV, the big problem there is that they transmit from different locations and vary in signal coverage.

KOMO, KING, KIRO and KONG transmit from Queen Anne Hill in Seattle.
KSTW, KCTS and KTWB(WB22) transmit from Capitol Hill in Seattle.
KCPQ(Q13) transmits from Gold Mountain near Bremerton.

To test things out, hook up a cheap pair of rabbit ears to the TV and see how both the analog and digital stations come in and go from there.

I'm not the biggest fan of antennaweb, there results are often generic and have seen for myself instances in which it puts a "green" on a station you can't get and "violet" on stations with no problems at all to receive. 

Best of luck,

Charles


----------



## Teknic (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Charles,

My brother-in-law gave me a Turk55 that he wasn't using so I hooked it up to my t.v. indoors. I get pretty much all the channels. I always thought HDTV would be clearer than what I'm receiving. I don't think it's much clearer than my Dishnetwork on most channels. A couple are noticebly better but not all of them.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Teknic:

Make sure you are looking at the DIGITAL channels, not the analog ones you are used to. If you don't see a huge difference, it ain't HD. 

-Chris


----------



## Teknic (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. Got HDTV up and running. I just had to scan for all the OTA channels. Anyways, it's hard to go back to watch Dishnetwork (which I thought was so clear) after watching HDTV.

Man, football is awesome in HDTV. The olympics look a little fuzzy to me at times. Anyone else experience this? I'm in Seattle.


----------

